# NO REVERSE GEAR TT 2002



## SneekyDemon1

i am desperate !

i have no reverse gear all of a sudden on my TT. its a 2002 1.8 turbo. 70,000 on the clock and runs perfectly. i have all other gears fine 1-6 but it just engage into reverse gear at all !!!!!!!

THE CAR HAS FULL SERVICE HISTORY and when something needs doing i get it done straight away.

Any suggestions would be very grateful as most people (mechanics) i speak t have no clue.

Tony


----------



## John-H

It's either am internal selector fork issue or more likely a gear cable issue. It's easier with the air box removed but grab hold of the casting on to of the gearbox selector that the two cables go to and check that this is solidly bolted to the sector shaft - sometimes they come loose and you don't get the up/down throw extent that you require. Tightening the nut may be all you need. If that feels solid you could try adjusting the throw - that's the cable that levers the casting up and down, piling the shaft up and down (not rotating). Check the difference between 5/6 and 1/2 - reverse is further than 1/2. 
Adjustment involves pulling the knurled plastic locking wheel against the spring and turning to lock. The plastic clamp is then released and the cable screw will slide in and out. Careful it doesn't skip to far, you only want to move this a couple of threads in the desired derection and then turn and release the locking wheel to clamp again. I hope that helps.


----------



## SneekyDemon1

Thank you for your prompt response.

i shall inform my mechanic in the morning and give him this
information.

I hope this will rectify the issue

once again thank you for your swift reply

Tony


----------



## SneekyDemon1

That night i lost 1st and 2nd gears too. spoke to a few outlets and mechanics and a place in biggleswade come and collected it on a recom' from my mechanic. looking bout £850+vat.

Then today they phoned and i need a clutch n a couple of other bits done total £1300+vat

does this sound about right to do this (this includes collecting the car on a lowloader) ?

Tony.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  hope you get it sorted and its not to expensive


----------



## Gazzer

SneekyDemon1 said:


> That night i lost 1st and 2nd gears too. spoke to a few outlets and mechanics and a place in biggleswade come and collected it on a recom' from my mechanic. looking bout £850+vat.
> 
> Then today they phoned and i need a clutch n a couple of other bits done total £1300+vat
> 
> does this sound about right to do this (this includes collecting the car on a lowloader) ?
> 
> Tony.


Is about right, I assume that includes the dmf also?


----------



## John-H

Losing 1st and 2nd together is suggestive of an internal gearbox selector fork issue. The problem diagnosing is that if the cable goes out of adjustment then gears at the extreme of throw of the mechanism e.gb. 1/2, 5/6 can suffer. Reverse is more of an extreme throw, whereas the others are more closely defined.

Replacing the clutch fiction plate when the gearbox off is a no brainer given the labour but the DMF could be serviceable.


----------

